# Duda con circuito Amplificador tea2025



## belpmx (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola... quisiera armar este pequeño amplificador.... pero en el datasehed vienen dos resistencias creo.... y no tienen el valor si alguien me pudiera ayudar les dejo una imagen del circuito


----------



## zopilote (Ago 3, 2008)

Eso en el circulo solo son resistencias, le puedes colocarle de 22K (aunque no interesa, sin ellas igual funciona, mayores a 4K7), solo sirven para colocar a tierra las entradas en caso de que coloques un jack, y no entre ninguna señal o ruido exterior.


Etolipoz


Pd.  TEA2025 ~KA2206


----------



## belpmx (Ago 4, 2008)

Muchas gracias zopilote!
Armare el circuito y les dire como me fue....
No se usar el pcb wizard pero hare lo posible y vere si puedo aportar algo
haaaaa y otra duda si le quiero colocar unos potenciometros... donde irian y de cuanto serian... de nuevo muchas gracias....
Supongo que con algo asi como 10k ohm y un potenciometro dual estaria bien.... y una entrada debe ir a tierra la otra al circuito y la otra a la entrada de señal....
han de disculpar pero no se casi nada de electronica esto que digo es como lo imagino pero en verdad no lo se


----------



## belpmx (Ene 1, 2009)

Había dejado este hilo hace un tiempo.... la cosa es que hice un PCB... pos si algien le sirve... (aun no lo he probado)
Saludos...


----------



## zopilote (Ene 1, 2009)

Si lo construyes te sorprenderas la poca señal que nesecita el TEA2025, ya lo comprobe hace tiempo.
No puedo leer tu archivo es de algun programa.


Etolipoz


----------



## belpmx (Ene 1, 2009)

Haaa, si es el PCB wizard.... no te preocupes, ahorita te hago un documento que puedas ver...


----------



## mariosl (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola amigo esa resitencia de llama pull down y es para evitar ruidos espureos cuando es muy baja o nula y su valor depende del nivel de entrada de seÑal que pongas de esta manera referecias a masa la entrada y no amplifica nada a la salida y si la pones directamente a masa queda la salida en cero


----------



## Zforos (Ago 12, 2010)

Tambien son reemplazos los LA4182 y LA4183, etc


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que me quiero armar este amplificador para un sistema de sonido 2.1 para PC, el bajo sera con TDA2030, y me falta hacer este PCB, asi que tengo 2 dudas:

- Mirando el funcionamiento de cada pin del TEA2025, note que la pata 9 dice ser la entrada 2 de audio, y en el diagrama dice ir a GND, esto esta bien???? (hay mas pines que dicen una cosa y en el diagrama estan mal)

-Como puedo saber cual es la polaridad de los capacitores electroliticos en el diagrama???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2011)

hay una confusión de tu parte, el pin 9 resulata ser la masa de la entrada, la entrada de audio son respectivamente los pines 7 y 10


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 15, 2011)

Cierto amigo Pandacba, me confundi con el de montaje superficial, pero engo otra duda, cual es la corriente maxima que consume en bridge con 9v y una bocina de 8Ω, dice sacar 4.7w.
Lei que en reposo consume 50mA, pero a maxima potencia, cuanto consume???
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 20, 2011)

aprox unos 500ma


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Que tal mastodeonte Man si te funciono por que igual quiero hacer un proyecto como el que mencionaas ...*


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2011)

TEA, TDA, LM, MC y otras no se pregunta, hacelo, pero bajate la hoja de datos y segui lo que alli dice


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 5, 2011)

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> *Que tal mastodeonte Man si te funciono por que igual quiero hacer un proyecto como el que mencionaas ...*



Si me funciono pero se lo regale a mi hermano para su PC, suena bien para cuando estas enfrente de la PC, el TEA2025 suena muy bien porcierto


----------



## david931203 (Oct 8, 2011)

yo ensamble este circuito en protoboard y sobre el diagrama tengo una duda por q si conecto solo L y R no tengo sonido tengo q conectar la tierra al amplificador pero en el diagrama no muestra donde conectarlo gracias por su ayuda



belpmx dijo:


> Haaa, si es el PCB wizard.... no te preocupes, ahorita te hago un documento que puedas ver...



disculpa el potenciometro de cuantos k ohmios es gracias


----------



## pablit (Mar 10, 2012)

david931203 dijo:


> disculpa el potenciometro de cuantos k ohmios es gracias



yo pondria el que tengo a mano valores superiores 10K hasta 100k lineal.
para mas información.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/calcular-pote-amplificador-19334/

SS.


----------



## Omar A (Ago 16, 2017)

No entiendo la fama de este chip, se calienta mucho y dura poco. Hay cientos de TDA's que ni se calientan y se oyen bien. 
Hace poco rescate uno para ha*c*erme un pequeño amplificador para mi guitarra y no me agradó. Pero un TDA de una tele vieja que me encontré tirada va a full.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2017)

La fama se la hizo aproximadamente en el año 1990 , hace unos 27 años  ,  un amplificador estereo en un solo chip  . . . ha pasado mucha agua bajo el puente .

Si lo utilizas en puente-bridge , si o si hay que ponerle disipador , yo se los pego con cianoacrilato


----------



## Omar A (Ago 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La fama se la hizo aproximadamente en el año 1990 , hace unos 27 años  ,  un amplificador estereo en un solo chip  . . . ha pasado mucha agua bajo el puente .
> 
> Si lo utilizas en puente-bridge , si o si hay que ponerle disipador , yo se los pego con cianoacrilato



Hola Dos metros, me alegro de verlo.
Cierto ese chip tiene su tiempo, pero incluso hay muchos de su época que son mucho mejores y no consiguieron su fama, si se fija ese TEA no tiene ni plaquita metálica a la que ponerle el radiador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2017)

Igualmente 

Si , claro , o se le ponía estilo "sandwich" , atornillandolo a la plaqueta sobre él , o al estilo Dosmetrico  , un disipador de bios de PC o unas tiritas de lata de cerveza  pegadas con cianoacrilato


----------



## Omar A (Ago 16, 2017)

Si, o tambien de donde lo saque con cuidado de no herirme llevaba una chapa en forma de ala soldada a sus pines centrales que iban a negativo, en contacto con la chapita pasta termica , supongo que el fabricante lo recomendo, casi me recuerda a un viejo TBA800


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2017)

Claro , por algún lado el datasheet decía que el impreso conectado a las 4 patas centrales debía ser lo más generoso posible en superficie para disipar calor . . .


----------



## Omar A (Ago 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , por algún lado el datasheet decía que el impreso conectado a las 4 patas centrales debía ser lo más generoso posible en superficie para disipar calor . . .



Sabe Dos metros, el ser musico y andar pelado me ha hecho probar de reciclaje muchos chips, ya solo tengo que pegar la oreja al altavoz y dar un par de rasgueos a mi guitarra para saber si el ampli merece la pena.Tampoco digo que sea malo el TEA, hace lo que todos los de silicio  
La verda a mi me encanta la calidad de sonido valvular, pero cuestan mucho dolar su compra y su mantenimiento, ojala tuviera para un Marshall o un Vox Ac30 
Pero bueno, uno se arregla con lo que se encuentra ahora que va bien 
Oye que pasó con los transistores de germanio? Tambien daban buena calidad pero ya no se encuentran, en fin


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 16, 2017)

Omar A dijo:


> Hola Dos metros, me alegro de verlo.
> Cierto ese chip tiene su tiempo, pero incluso hay muchos de su época que son mucho mejores y no consiguieron su fama, si se fija ese TEA no tiene ni plaquita metálica a la que ponerle el radiador



La fama se la hizo en ese tiempo por tres cosas:

1. Bajo costo
2. Tension minima de operacion baja, desde 3VDC
3. Amplificador estereo integrado en un solo chip

Me parece que el sumidero de calor se puede usar una pequeña laminilla de hierro en forma de u con unas pestañas orientadas hacia los pines de GND a lado y lado del integrado, tal cual se hacia con el LM380N que era un caño de amplificador


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2017)

El que no sirva para guitarra no le quita ni lo desmerece nada ya que estaba destinado a la gama de amplis de bajo coste que funcionara con pilas ya que su potencia es moderada, adecuado para muchos aparatos de esa época, sobre todo aparatos de bajo coste..., ya que si se diseñaba bien el impreso y no se lo alimentaba a su máxima tensión de trabajo podía funcionar perfectamente, y esa fue una de sus grandes pega....
Jamás fue pensado para ser utilizado como amplificador de guitarra para eso ya existian en esa época una gran variedad mucho más adecuados.....


----------



## Omar A (Ago 21, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> El que no sirva para guitarra no le quita ni lo desmerece nada ya que estaba destinado a la gama de amplis de bajo coste que funcionara con pilas ya que su potencia es moderada, adecuado para muchos aparatos de esa época, sobre todo aparatos de bajo coste..., ya que si se diseñaba bien el impreso y no se lo alimentaba a su máxima tensión de trabajo podía funcionar perfectamente, y esa fue una de sus grandes pega....
> Jamás fue pensado para ser utilizado como amplificador de guitarra para eso ya existian en esa época una gran variedad mucho más adecuados.....



Por supuesto, para guitarra es terrible, y viendo el calor que disipa seguro que las pilas no duraban demasiado, mejor el LA4520 que es otro que se utilizaba para radios y walkman. Me gusta experimentar con chips de sonido porque siempre se les saca tonos y overdrives a veces buenos.
Para amplis de guitarra se utilizan mucho los TDA2030, TDA2040 TDA20xx. Hace poco repare uno de un compañero y llevaba uno de esos, a mi no me gustan demasiado me gusta mas el sonido de los STK.
Tengo que decir también que saqué un TDA2613 de una tele vieja que me encontre tirada y se escucha fenomenal, casi parece valvulas, lo recomiendo.


----------

